# 8/21/2004 - Hiking the Presidential Traverse



## Stephen (Jun 3, 2004)

I am working towards hiking a presidential traverse in August. Is there anyone who is interested in either participating or helping to support with spotting cars. Perhaps some folks will be hiking nearby and would be willing to allow us to hitch a ride if we have to bail.

I am planning on leaving before sunrise and taking every bit of sunlight there is and probably finishing after dark.

Any takers?

-Stephen


----------



## earthmuffin (Jun 9, 2004)

Sounds like fun. I'd be up for a presi traverse, especially if the one I'm attempting in two weeks doesn't go as planned. I'll definitely be up in the area. You going north or south?

Chris


----------



## mtnclimber (Jun 26, 2004)

I would love to join in a long hike.If you have the date planned that would be great so that i could make sure i dont have to work. I have a vehicle that can be left wherever needed. I would love to hear more info.  *Amy


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 8, 2004)

I could be interested in this hike in August. Can we spot cars instead of hitchhiking?! The hike is great, hitching is way less than that!
_________________
Ghostdog and I will hike it with you!


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 18, 2004)

Climbed up Mt. Adams via the StarLake Trail Friday. The trail starts from the hut on Mt. Madison, past Star Lake up to the summit of Adams. My first time on this trail. Notice I wrote climbed instead of hiked. It a wonderful scramble over the steep talus if you are fearless and like this sort of climb. This is the toughest of the two routes from Mt Madison.

Quoting from the White Mountain Guide, it explains the conditions of this route perfectly:  _It becomes progressively steeper and rougher as it angles up the steep, rocky slope, and the rocks become larger and require more strenuous hopping. It climbs very steeply with some fairly difficult scrambles to the top of the shoulder..._
_________________
I found it to be quite true!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 18, 2004)

How'd GhostDog do on that? 4 legs seems great for the scrambling, but above treeline those rocks get awfully sharp-edged.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 18, 2004)

Ghostdog had no problems on this hike. Sharp rocks are a cinch to climb over.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 19, 2004)

MtnMagic,

Looks like this hike (and possibly any other hike) may be gone for this season. I took a line drive to the shin Saturday at a softball tournament, and I have a hard time putting weight on it, let alone walking.

HOpefully I'll be up to do something by 9/11...   

-Stephen


----------



## coberg (Jul 19, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> MtnMagic,
> 
> I took a line drive to the shin Saturday at a softball tournament, and I have a hard time putting weight on it, let alone walking.
> 
> ...



Oh that just plain old sucks!  Have some optimism, I sprained my MCL three weeks ago and two weeks ago I hiked Galehead and Garfield.  Sometimes your body heals faster than you think it will!


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 19, 2004)

I thought your glove was supposed to catch the ball!


----------



## Kannafoot (Aug 9, 2004)

*re: Traverse*

I did this trip a few years ago, and you don't have to spot cars or hitchhike!  I left my car at Crawford and took the AMC shuttle over to Pinkham.  The route we took was up from Dolly Copp, so we asked the shuttle driver to let us off there.  (They will normally accomodate.)  We then did the traverse going up Madison and ending up at Crawford Notch where our car was conveniently waiting.  

It turned out to be a beautiful hike.  The only bad weather we encountered was after we arrived at Madison (so it really didn't matter) and just as we reached our car on the last day.

If you get a chance while you're at Lakes, take a trip up to Monroe after dark.  On a clear night, the sky is unreal from the summit.

Enjoy your traverse!  This is one of the more spectacular multi-day hikes in the Whites.


----------



## rubber ducky (Aug 10, 2004)

*Hi...  my very first post...*

hi everyone, i've been kinda checking out this forum for a bit, and finally got around to registering and what not...

at any rate, i just completed the traverse about 3 weeks ago, as a long day hike in the rain.  started out at Dolly Copp, going up the Dan Webster - Scout Trail @ 04:15 or so.  Vis was pretty low throughout, until we reached Monroe - Franklin area.  the whole thing took about 12 hours, but i'd definitely do it again.

in terms of kit, it was pertty much 3L Camelbak and an assortment of GU and ClifBars.  spare hat, gloves, gore-tex parka, windshirt, headlamp and minimal first aid kit (med tape and advil).

don't know what i'll be doing on the 21st, but i'd be interested in doing this again...  to actually catch the views (if the weather cooperates).  regardless, if i can provide any info, please feel free to give a shout.

Cheers,

rubber ducky


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 21, 2004)

Stephen, now that softball season is over, you ready to do a Northern Presie traverse?!


----------

